# Baldface Valhalla seats for sale



## John Streeter

Hi

I have 2 seats for Baldface Valhalla fit tomorrow Monday 14th that I can’t use. Snow is really good. 

let me know asap if anyone is keen or contact Paris at Baldface

Cheers
Stan


----------

